# Breeders in Washington/Idaho?



## Meg90 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello all 

I am now searching for my third GSD type dog. My first two are rescues and I am new to the world of breeders. I live in Washington and am looking for breeders that are semi-close by that I can go and visit. 

I am currently dogless so the puppy would have all of the time and attention. I plan on doing agility with the dog and have been looking at competition obedience. I used to do 4H so I have done training before.

I am single and live in an apartment, which I know isn't ideal, but I go jogging everyday and will do a walk earlier in the morning as well. I am willing to do as much as I need to so the dog will be happy 

Here is a list of what I want in a dog:

Smart, able to pick up commands and tricks fast
Even tempered. I want a dog that I can take out in public and not worry about them biting anybody
Smaller than 100 lbs. I am not looking for a huge dog like my last male was.
Somewhat Friendly. I don't want a lab or golden, but I also dont want one of those GSDs that cower behind their owners when people try to say hi.
Preferably sable. I have seen some sable dogs recently and really liked them! It is not a requirement per sey, just something I like.

Here are some of the breeders I am looking at. 
Flood Farm German Shepherds, 18620 Pacific Way, Long Beach, Washington
Silver Mountain Shepherds
SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs
Timberhaus K-9 German Shepherds (253)380-5084
Patchwork Shepherds - Patchwork ShepherdsHome page


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

The only breeder on your list that I'm rather familiar with is schraderhaus..I have never heard a bad thing about her or her dogs. There are some members here who have dogs from Jean (schraderhaus).

My female's dam was owned by Jean tho I did not get her directly from her, love her to death She's in my avatar.. Good luck with your search


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a dog from Timberhaus - sable, female, east german ("DDR") lines. I have described her elsewhere. My dog was sired by Schraderhaus' Lux v. Kameruner Eck. Timberhaus and Schraderhaus co-own some dogs and use them in their breeding programs - Lord vd Grauen von Monstab and Dino v Schaferliesel come to mind. 

I never met Jill from Timberhaus in person or saw the facilities; I live several states away and had my (then) pup shipped. Jill spent a lot of time with me on the phone, and was knowledgeable, helpful, and nice. Everything went as it should without a hitch and Jill was always responsive. In sum, it was a good experience.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

OP, I am sending you a PM! I have had direct experience with some of the breeders on your list.
Sheilah


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

The only breeder I have any (indirect) experience with on that list is Schraderhaus -- I've met a couple of their dogs. The ones I saw, I really liked; they struck me as smart, athletic, and highly trainable.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

My male is a schraderhaus dog. I adore him, and he is certainly everything a German shepherd should be and more. Jean is wonderful to deal with and very honest. I would completely recommend her. Good luck on your search. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## —GSD/Lover— (Jan 15, 2021)

So... I know this was a while ago. But I wouldn’t go with Silver Mountain. I’ve never heard of them nor got a dog from them, but scanning over their website, they breed out-of-standard GSDs, that’s a turn-off for me.


----------

